# AMP and ODNR Announce Carbon Offset Project in Shawnee State Forest



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

03/17/10 American Municipal Power, Inc. (AMP) and the ODNR Division of Forestry announced today a cooperative effort to reforest approximately 25 acres within Shawnee State Forest.More...

More...


----------

